# Chimney flue



## walter007 (17 Jan 2012)

Hi folks

The builder did not put a chimmney lliner/flue in the kitchen  fireplace of my partners house built in 2006/2007. There is a clay/ceramic flue/linner  in the sitting room.

In the kitchen there is a small stove that heats the water and t. the stove  is connected via a stove pipe to a concrete unit (closure plate) . It  fits at the base of the chimmney . The plumber put some rock wool around the stove pipe where it connects into the closure plate. It went up in flames in 2011. there  should have been a collar around the stove pipe that connected into the closure plate . I noticed that when i looked up the opeing into the chimmney there was no chimmney liner, all i could see was blocks. 

I am not sure of the regulations but I thought there should be, the builder said that it wasnt a requirement.

i am worried that the soot etc will fall onto the ledges around the chimmney(closure plate) and may go afire. I was thinking of getting a metal chimmney liner inserted.

any advice gratefully received
thanks you
walter


----------



## Shane007 (20 Jan 2012)

Your builder is talking absolute nonsense. 

Building Regulations clearly state that "Chimneys for use with solid fuel appliances should be capable of of withstanding temperatures of 1,100° without any structural change which would impair the stability or performance of the chimney". Standard blockwork used typically in chimney construction does not offer this protection.

"Brick/block chimneys should be lined with:
a) clay flue liners with rebated or socketed joints
b) imperforate clay pipes with socketed joints
c) high alumina cement and kiln burnt or pumice aggregate pipes with rebated or socketed joints

Liners should only be jointed with fire-proof mortar and any space between the liners and the brickwork should be filled with a weak 1:1:12 cement/lime/sand mortar or insulating concrete."


----------



## Shane007 (20 Jan 2012)

BTW that regulation is in place since 1997!


----------

